# Whirly do whoppies



## Sidecar (Nov 27, 2015)

Do any of you.......or have done any of you guys done the whirly animated air prop powered thing ah MA gigs....... & is there a spot they live under here at WB....?


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 27, 2015)

Say what? I doubt I've ever seen one, let alone made one ... but I'm going to need a photo to be certain. (Or a link to a page that's got a photo.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 27, 2015)

Are you talking about the birds with wings that turn in the wind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 27, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Say what? I doubt I've ever seen one, let alone made one ... but I'm going to need a photo to be certain. (Or a link to a page that's got a photo.)


Ahhh ya know ....the little guys that cut wood or the mule that kicks when the wind blows....


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 27, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Are you talking about the birds with wings that turn in the wind.


Yep those are the ones Ironman. ....


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 27, 2015)

Geez why didn't you say whirly gig if that is what you meant.  Used to be an old lady around here that made them by the dozen, all out of salvaged material, I don't recall her ever selling them she just made them to enjoy and give to friends. Bet someone here has made them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 27, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Ahhh ya know ....the little guys that cut wood or the mule that kicks when the wind blows....


I think I found out what you mean, there's a stack of them on eBay -- as Dave said, I found them called "whirligig"

But I've never seen one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2015)

https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/mo...3408ffe83&id=4ef3c47efda4f078e2f0fca3408ffe83

Free pdf plan download....guy chopping wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2015)

They're called whirly gigs I think. They were a huge fad in the 90s everyone was making them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 27, 2015)

They were a fad around here 15-20 years ago. I made a bunch of different birds, painted them, put them on a fiberglass stick and gave them to friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks fella's.........!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 27, 2015)

Here is one show by Roy Underhill. He has done several shows with them over the years.

http://video.pbs.org/video/1427556922/

It will not allow me to embed the video. There is about 30 seconds of commercials at the start.
This is the guy working a hand plane. EDIT Nope this is the guy at the grinding wheel while his wife turns the wheel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 27, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> Here is one show by Roy Underhill. He has done several shows with them over the years.
> 
> http://video.pbs.org/video/1427556922/
> 
> ...


Now that's a dandy !


----------

